# Steps to keep Green Card?



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm a UK citizen with a US 10 year permanent green card - I obtained this through being married to my US wife and have been living in the US from 2009. We have decided to move to the UK, but it's likely that we'll move back to the US in the future, so I want to keep my green card, especially after the effort and expense that went into getting it!

We'll be going back to the US at least once a year, so I haven't applied for a reentry permit and we'll be filing US tax returns, keeping our bank account and credit cards, will have a US address and keeping my US driving license. Is there anything else you would recommend we do or will it be enough to keep these things and make sure we go back to the US once a year?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

going back once a year will not keep your greencard .
you are requird to leave in the US pernanently but if you greecard issue date is
mor than 33 months old you can file for citizenship ..(takes 6 months ish)
then you can come and go at will

citizenship - DHS.gov Search Results


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I can only confirm Davis's post. A Green Card is the initial step to US citizenship not a "pond hopper visa". An address, drivers license (which is invalid once you move out of state) and tax returns do not constitute center of life. 

Have you read up on responsibilities and privileges of Green Card holders? USCIS - Rights and Responsibilities of a Permanent Resident

November 2012 you post that your wife will join you in the UK. So the citizenship route will probably not work anymore.


----------



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for your responses!

In that case, my next question would be around what I would have to do should my wife and I decide to return to the US to live? I saw mention of a Returning Resident Visa (SB-1), would this be the route to take? 

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Adamsleigh said:


> Thanks for your responses!
> 
> In that case, my next question would be around what I would have to do should my wife and I decide to return to the US to live? I saw mention of a Returning Resident Visa (SB-1), would this be the route to take?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you qualify for SB1? Is your stay outside the US beyond your controll?
Returning Resident Visas


----------



## Adamsleigh (Aug 13, 2012)

No, I didn't realise that was the stipulation for that. Is there a way I can "reactivate" my green card then if we decide to return or do I need to apply all over again? Thanks.


----------



## edvardmich (Feb 6, 2013)

A Green Card is the initial step to US citizenship . An address, drivers license and tax returns do not constitute center of life.I think you need an immigration law expert for better advice.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Adamsleigh said:


> No, I didn't realise that was the stipulation for that. Is there a way I can "reactivate" my green card then if we decide to return or do I need to apply all over again? Thanks.


Unfortunately you will have to start the process all over again.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You should be seriously thinking about going for citizenship before moving back to the UK - otherwise you will be going through the immigration process all over again if, and when, you decide to return to the US.

Going for naturalization is a doddle - took hubby and me less than 6 months from application form to the oath ceremony.


----------



## Kevin_S (Feb 13, 2013)

I would recommend visiting the USCIS website:

USCIS - International Travel as a Permanent Resident

It talks about trips abroad lasting longer than 1 year.

What if my trip abroad will last longer than 1 year?
If you plan on being absent from the United States for longer than a year, it is advisable to first apply for a reentry permit on Form I-131. Obtaining a reentry permit prior to leaving the United States allows a permanent or conditional permanent resident to apply for admission into the United States during the permit’s validity without the need to obtain a returning resident visa from a U.S. Embassy or Consulate abroad. Please note that it does not guarantee entry into the United States upon your return as you must first be determined to be admissible; however, it will assist you in establishing your intention to permanently reside in the United States. For more information, see the “Travel Documents” link to the left under “Green Card Processes & Procedures.” 

In any case, it's best to seek professional leagal advice.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kevin - reentry has to be applied for in-country, 60 days in advance are suggested. The horse is already out of the barn or better across the pond.


----------

